# Can any one help me?



## highster (Dec 15, 2002)

Can anyone tell me what this is and maybe a value? I got it in a trade any really don't have a use for it, but also can't find anything like it any where I've looked.

http://www.rctech.net/forum/nitro-road/775833-what-i-have-looked-every-where-cant-figure-out.html

Thanks in advance,
Tom


----------

